# Need Help with Corsair PSU



## amolwagh (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello Guyz,

I own a old PC with AMD Athlon X2 7750 Dual Core Processor + Asus M3A Motherboard 500GB HDD + 2GB RAM

All configuration is DDR2, So i am adding more 2 GB RAM to it for some casual gaming at decent FPS.


For this I am adding either *HIS Radeon HD 6670 1 GB* @5k or _*PowerColor Radeon HD6750 1 GB*_ @5.6k. Graphics to it.

My problem is Should I use - Corsair VS450 PSU or Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK  ?

Why 450 Watt PSU is cheaper, is there any important specs difference?

Just suggest me what PSU is good for me and secondly I heard AMD needs 500+ Watt power supply. So is 430 or 450 watt supply is good enough?

Open for any suggestion regarding graphics or PSU...

Also which latest game you think i can play with this whole rig at decent fps?


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 15, 2012)

If possible get the cx430, has better components compared to the vs450. 
For games, if you are on low resolution, you can easily play games on low to medium settings. For better experience, you need to upgrade the whole rig.


----------



## amolwagh (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok, Thanks!


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 16, 2012)

Buy any of those PSUs. 
that VS450 watt is cheaper because of its slightly lower efficiency than that of CX430 and also lack of 80+ certification.


----------

